

Smart shoe devices generate power from walking - HarveyKandola
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-30816255

======
IgorPartola
While this is sort of interesting, how is this better than a pair of AAA
batteries, or even coin batteries? If this thing only generates enough power
to run some sensors, I would imagine a small battery would last years in a
similar setup, and cost orders of magnitude less.

------
bichiliad
There's a very similar startup that's been around for at least a few years:

[http://solepowertech.com](http://solepowertech.com)

I don't think they generate electricity from the swing of your step, but they
certainly harvest the shock force.

------
Rexxar
The idea is interesting but I would not recommend to anyone to go to airport
with this.

